# RIP EDDIE GUERRERO 1967 - 2005



## LoCceDTC90 (Oct 17, 2005)

I want to take a little time to recognize a tragedy that happened last night. Eddie Guerrero was found dead in his hotel bathroom from heart failure. He was a huge fan of lowriders and he supported everything about it. I just wanted to pay my respects to a fellow lowrider. In our hearts Eddie,


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

That's sad to learn. I know he was going through a lot of things in his personal life.

I guess it's just too much for some. And "Heart Failure" is an all too common cause of death amongst celebrities... Not trying to spit on his grave, but we all know what happens.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

thats unfortunate, good to see latinos make a name for themselves and he gave a lot of support to the Lowriding community. wish his family well


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn thats sad to hear. It was jsut about one year ago that he was riding my caddy into the ring. I know he will be missed by many :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIP homie and keep hitting those switches up there..

[attachmentid=348455]


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

After watching Cheating Death the Eddie Story i was real inspried by it how he over came it all but in the End it was too much Rip Eddie


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

RIP


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

R.I.P. Homie.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

rip eddie. we are honored he drove in our car


----------



## LoCceDTC90 (Oct 17, 2005)

thas right..we both homies from majestics n we feel his loss all over


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

R.I..P. eddie


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh shit i didnt even hear about this......damn .........Moment of silence..........
Rest in Peace homie
one luv
lethaljoe


----------



## USO6DOS (Aug 19, 2004)

R.I.P. Eddie Guerrero thanks for driving my car :angel:
http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/egvideomoments


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 13 2005, 04:55 PM~4198082
> *rip eddie. we are honored he drove in our car
> *


i remember that.....i was excited to see that on tv


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn that shit is crazy.............

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

RIP....very sad to hear about this, I just told my son he was a huge fan of his and he couldnt believe it....my families prayers go out to his family and kids....


----------



## wheel_watcher (Oct 3, 2005)

MINNEAPOLIS - Eduardo Gory Guerrero, a World Wrestling Entertainment superstar was found dead in his hotel room Sunday in Minneapolis, where he was scheduled to appear that evening in a WWE Supershow. He was 38. 


When he didn't respond to a wake-up call, hotel security at Minneapolis Marriott City Center and Guerrero's nephew and fellow WWE wrestler, Chavo Guerrero, forced their way into the room, police said.

There were no apparent signs of foul play or suicide, police said. An autopsy was planned at the Hennepin County medical examiner's office.

He was a featured star on the UPN series "WWE Smackdown!" and son of Mexican wrestler Gory Guerrero.

Chavo Guerrero and McMahon said Guerrero was open about his past drug and alcohol abuse but they said he'd been sober for four years.

In February 2004, Guerrero became the second wrestler of Hispanic heritage to be WWE champion when he defeated Brock Lesnar, a former University of Minnesota wrestling standout. Guerrero lost the title four months later.

In May 2004, UPN aired the special "Cheating Death, Stealing Life: The Eddie Guerrero Story." The one-hour program chronicled his childhood and his struggle with drug addiction that almost cost him his job, family and life before his recovery and eventual capture of the WWE championship.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

RIP carnal


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Ride in Peace Eddie


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

rest in peace.
i used to watch him with latino world order.
:angel:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

He will be missed,I thought of him as one of the greatest wrestlers out there.I met him when they used my caddy last year on Smackdown,he was really cool and down to earth.May he rest in peace.


----------



## locobounce (Jul 29, 2005)

thats shitty, I didnt even hear about this either. I was a big fan of him. he will definately be missed


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

yes he will be missed r.i.p. homie.......he was a cool guy very quite back stage.....we are honored that he used our car .......he will be missed


----------



## superchevy (Jul 30, 2002)

r.i.p.


----------



## brownpridethug21 (Apr 17, 2005)

r.i.p.


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

con todo respeto R.I.P.


----------



## orange juiced (Aug 14, 2005)

jus saw the press confrence on wwe.com.....rip


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

RIP eddie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmnnn that suuuuuucks

R.I.P. BRO


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

R.I.P. you will be missed


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

r.i.p hearts go out to his family


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

check out what his official site says.
R.I.P.


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

:tears: :tears: Very sad by this, I had to call my pops and tell hi, he is also very sad. Eddie was liked by many...old and young..


Rest in peace homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:angel: RIP


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn that sucks R.I.P.
what caused the heart attack?


----------



## Flex Dogg (Sep 12, 2005)

:angel: R.I.P. Eddie me and my family will miss you deeply!


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

RIP


----------



## Jtap20 (Dec 26, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

R I P  :uh:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Its sad to see someone like him pass. He will be missed by many. He and his family will be in prayers. Much love Latino heat. May he walk side by side with God.

--Jorge


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Rip Eddie will be miss. I loved when he came to Albuquerque The crowd was loud and would chant his name He will be miss Hit some switches up ther OG Eddie Guerrero


----------



## 87fleetwood (Nov 5, 2004)

R.I.P. Eddie you will be missed by many. Thanks for all the years of blood, sweat and dedication to the wrestling business. You were one of the best. Peace  :tears:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

I just met Eddie last week when he drove my car out for smackdown, he will be missed by many. May you R.I.P.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I still can't believe it. I grew up watching this guy on ECW and WCW, bought his shirts and everything. In a way I want to believe WWE is playing a trick to bring him back but if it makes the news like that then it must be true. R.I.P. Eddie :tears:


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> I still can't believe it. I grew up watching this guy on ECW and WCW, bought his shirts and everything. In a way I want to believe WWE is playing a trick to bring him back but if it makes the news like that then it must be true. R.I.P. Eddie [/b]


Here's a news article.

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/10029582/


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

RIDE IN PEACE EDDIE


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

I could not beleive this! this is very sad, may he rest in peace. He will be missed.:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 14 2005, 12:07 AM~4200188
> *I could not beleive this!  this is very sad, may he rest in peace.  He will be missed.:angel:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic there Art  good memories


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

I loved to watch Eddie wrestle for many years. RIP brother, you're in a better place now. :angel:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

RIP homie, :tears: :angel: you will be missed by the Royal Image Familia here in the NW.... we will always remember when you drove our homies 63 to the ring....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

anyone got the new footage on video tape, i'm in New Zealand till weds and haven't seen it, and someone video tape this weeks WWE and let me get a copy so i can see the tribute that i know they will do for him

thanks homies in advance


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Rip Eddie Thanks For driving our bomb to the ring it was a real honar :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:tears:  We will all miss you, why do we always seem to lose a latino or latina star when they are at their peak...............*Ritche Valens, Pedro Infante, Tin Tan, Picasso, Freddy Prinze, Big Pun, Left Eye, Salina, ect.........*and now my only reason for watching wrestling again since the 80's *" Eddie Guerrero ".*


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

damn my heart goes out to his family LuxuriouS


----------



## NoCaddyLikeMine (Jan 17, 2005)

RIP EDDIE. IT WAS NICE MEETING U AT THE HOUSTON SMACKDOWN EVENT. WE WERE SO EXCITED WHEN U DROVE OUR MEMBER'S RIDE. WE WILL MISS U.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wow, this guy drove a lot of rides from a lot of clubs. I'd put those away and never trade them for the world if I owned one


----------



## FrntBkSd2Sd (Oct 2, 2005)

RIP Eddie


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 14 2005, 01:06 AM~4201023
> *wow, this guy drove a lot of rides from a lot of clubs. I'd put those away and never trade them for the world if I owned one
> *


i hear ya....

it was in works for him to drive my drop the next time they came to town for Smack Down....


----------



## LoCceDTC90 (Oct 17, 2005)

ITS NICE TO SEE THE LOVE FROM EVERYWHERE AND THE RESPECT THAT GOES OUT TO EDDIE AND HIS FAMILY..HE WILL BE MISSED MUCH LOVE ON BEHALF OF MAJESTICS VANCOUVER TO HIS FAMILY STAY STRONG


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Prayers go with him and his family


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

RIP HOMIE :angel: :angel:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P.


----------



## EC31 (Jan 31, 2003)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

rip eddie... hopefully there will be another to embrace the passion for lowriders in wrestling that eddie had....


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

damn - thats sad news

RIP Eddie - from RO Niagara


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## DJ TWYST (Nov 20, 2002)

THAT REALLY FUCKED ME UP BECAUSE I WAS SLEEP AND THE TV WAS ON AND I HEARD THAT HE DIED AND I JUMPED RIGHT UP TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED. HE WAS A LEGEND IN THE WRESTLING RING AND LEGEND FOR ALL LOWRIDERS!! R.I.P. E.G.!! WE MISS YOU AND WE'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOVE YOU'VE SHOWN FOR EVERYONE ON L.I.L. AND LOWRIDERS!!!


----------



## STHPW3305 (Apr 22, 2005)

R.I.P. Eddie from a wrestling and lowriding fan. He'll be missed. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 14 2005, 12:06 AM~4201023
> *wow, this guy drove a lot of rides from a lot of clubs. I'd put those away and never trade them for the world if I owned one
> *


The last one he drove into the Cow Palace in San Francisco was from LuxuriouS


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

RIP....homie came through H-Town not too long ago.  



God Bless! :angel:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Latino Heat will live on forever even tho Eddie is gone....

:tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Ma Boss (Nov 14, 2005)

My car was used last night at the Minneapolis show. (1964 Impala SS) They changed the venue and made it a tribute to Eddie. It was real sad. It will be on Raw tonight and Smackdown Friday. It was such a great honor to be involved. Latino Heat will never die! Eddie will be missed by all. 
Los Padrinos Car Club
St. Paul, MN 
www.lospadrinos.com


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

thats crazy i just seen him on tv this friday our prayers go out to him and family R>I>P :angel:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

rest in peace eddie your in good hands con diosito y sus angelitos :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

RIP EDDIE


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

RIP EDDIE FROM ALL OF US IN PORTLNAD. YOU WILL BE MISSED


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)

R.I.P. Eddie, Thank you for the great times. Drastic c.c.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ma Boss_@Nov 14 2005, 02:31 PM~4202992
> *My car was used last night at the Minneapolis show. (1964 Impala SS) They changed the venue and made it a tribute to Eddie. It was real sad. It will be on Raw tonight and Smackdown Friday. It was such a great honor to be involved. Latino Heat will never die! Eddie will be missed by all.
> Los Padrinos Car Club
> St. Paul, MN
> ...


----------



## MAJESTICS-CFL64vert (Apr 19, 2005)

Met Eddie in Tampa at a car show real down to earth guy took time to take pictures with my kids let them hold the champion belt and take pictures and signed autographs real upstanding person he will be missed in the lowrider community. R.I.P. in Eddie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hopefully Chavo or Rey Mysterio takes over and keeps lowriding in the mainstream


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## MonteLoko87 (Apr 21, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## DONTBEFOOLED (Jul 25, 2005)

R I P eddie from chi-town homie


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

he was going to use my car when he came to Reading P.A but it ended up in the shop the day before, he took a homies car, but next time here he was going to use mine............R.I.P Eddie,you will be missed,look down on all of us & keep us safe while rollin'. much love .
steve


----------



## Blue7 (Sep 21, 2005)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## BUBBZinAZ (Sep 7, 2005)

:angel: :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

RIP to the wrestling switch hitter...............


----------



## RedDog (Dec 22, 2002)

RIP Eddie.

G-Town AZ


----------



## MR.ED (Jul 1, 2005)

REST IN PEACE YOU TRULY WAS A REAL VATO LOCO...


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 14 2005, 08:30 AM~4201708
> *damn - thats sad news
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I wish I could have met him :tears:


----------



## big boy 1 (Aug 31, 2005)

:angel: Rest in Peace Eddie :angel:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

damm that sucks RIP :angel:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Nov 14 2005, 08:17 PM~4205172
> *:0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> I wish I could have met him  :tears:
> *


the car in those pics looks familiar....lol


----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Me and my homies are gonna pay Eddie a tribute by cruising for him on his funeral.

From the EAST COAST

WE GONNA MISS YOU EDDIE GUERRERO! :tears:


----------



## LowtoyZ_CarClub (Jun 30, 2005)

REST IN PEACE EDDIE. EVERYONE GO TO WWW.WWE.COM SO YOU CAN SEND YOUR REGARD TO HIS FAMILY. HE WILL GREATLY BE MISSED


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

The WWE tribute is on now. The 64 being displayed in his honor is a real nice touch.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHO'S 64 IS THAT ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Its really fuckin sad..Ive never met the man or anything but I have tears like no other. RIP Eddie.


----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

oh my god! im very sorry to hear this news. im glad for the exposure that he gave to lowriding, hopefully he is at peace now and i pray that his family makes it through this ok :angel:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

A good friend informed me of the bad news this morning... 

I got in touch with Eddie in late '03 to ask him if he'd be interested in being featured in LRM on the cover of the February '04 issue... Little did I know that at the same time, he was already trying to get in contact with LRM to see if they'd be interested in doing a feature on him! So it came together perfectly. 

He flew from a show in Connecticut to the photo studio in Southern Cali. He was really a cool, down-to-earth guy. He was making everybody laugh on set! :biggrin: 

After the shoot, he took the time to sign 8x10s to everybody. When I did the official interview with him, I learned he had a long-time deep love of lowriding... since he was a kid. (It was definitely no gimmick on TV)... He had a high respect for lowriders and wanted to show the positivity of them on the WWE show. But more importantly, he said he did it for entertainment for the kids who watched him.

R.I.P Mr. Guerrero... You were a true icon of the lowriding scene...


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Nov 14 2005, 08:23 PM~4205992
> *WHO'S 64 IS THAT ANYONE KNOW?
> *


It's from Los Padrinos C.C. out of St. Paul, Mn.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DownLow350_@Nov 14 2005, 09:02 PM~4206181
> *It's from Los Padrinos C.C. out of St. Paul, Mn.
> *


Sportin a set of keiths rims :biggrin:


----------



## CADDYNY (Nov 13, 2005)

RIP EDDIE GUERRERO  :tears:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

did good things for lowriding R.I.P


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

RIP Eddie from High Voltage C.C. wisconsin, would have been great to kick it with him. :angel: :tears: Does anyone have stories of when they met him or when they hung out so we can get an idea of what kind of guy he was? I think it would be a nice thing to reflect on that........


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Im not much of a fan of wrestling, but i couldnt help but be a fan of Eddie. I am honored that he got to ride and hit the switches in a car that i built.

I remember when i went to the show how down to earth he was. All the other guys took off afterwards, they were too busy for their fans. Eddie was the only one that took the time to visit with everyone of them. I dont think you could ever find a more humble celebrity.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:angel: R.I.P EDDIE :angel:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm thats sad,one of the best wrestlers that ever lived.
the only wrestler that supported lowridin to the fullest.

he'll never be forgotten.


----------



## elchulo1982 (Oct 20, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE AND THANKS FOR SHOWING THIS WORLD WHAT WE LOVE TO DO FROM THE WHOLE CITY LIMITS FAMILY.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

R.I.P. prayers go out to eddie's family :angel:


----------



## Big Chief (Jun 26, 2005)

Rest In Peace


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

THERE ARE NO WORDS TO DESCRIBE THIS TRAGEDY,  MAY GOD BLESS HIS SOUL............ :angel:


----------



## swvcito53 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would like to send my regards to his family. May the Lord comfort them in there time of need. I had the honor to met Eddie in San Jose Shark Tank when they where in town. He drove my car into the arena. He was the most down to earth guy I ever met. He didn't act like he was better then everyone else. He even signed my dash board on my 53 chevy convertible. When I ask him to sign it he was suprised but honored at the same time. I will always cherish that moment. He even ask me are you sure you want me to sign it. I told him that the honor was mine. He represented the latino communitty to the fullest. I hope to have the pictures of him & I up real soon. You have seen my car I am from the Viejitos Car Club-AKA-SWVCITO red & white. God Bless You Eddie!! May you rest in PEACE.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

REST IN PEACE


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Rip

The Taste of Latin C.C. in Odessa will be showcasing "Latino Heat" 81 candy Green Contiental at the 34t hAnnual Tejano Super Car Show this week end in Odessa,TX
The car was named after him during an invitation to use our ride at one of the WWE events at that time we chose to name the car :Latino Heat"

i'LL post some pic's of it, Eddie also filmed some rides from El Paso for the Eddie Guerrero story then came down to Odessa and over to Oklahoma where Joe from Phanlax C.C contacted WWE with other rides in that area.

Got an email from Steve Rubin at WWE and told me and other lowriders that the WWE familly was real greatfull to all lowriders also said they would post up pic's soon on thier web site.
This is a copy of that email


It is with a heavy heart that I am writing to you all today. For those of you who do not know already the WWE family suffered a major loss yesterday with the passing of Eddie Guerrero. Eddie was only 38 years old. 



In one small way you all were a part of Eddie life and helped to contribute to his success. Every week for almost 3 years Eddie entered the arena in your lowriders. And each and every time it was a highlight of the show. I can’t understate how much Eddie loved entering in your lowriders and how much the WWE fans enjoyed them as well. They truly helped to make Eddie a star. 



So on behalf of The Guerrero Family and the WWE family, thank you. 



Please watch WWE Raw tonight on USA Network and WWE Smackdown this coming Friday Night on UPN, as both shows will be a tribute to the life and career of Eddie Guerrero. On that you show you will see Pete Salas’ lowrider used as a lasting tribute to Eddie Guerrero. Pete is a member of Los Padrinos Car club out of St. Paul, Minnesota. But Pete’s lowrider is not the only one that will be remembered. All of your lowriders will be a part of the Guerrero legacy and will be seen by millions and millions of people as we all celebrate the life of Eddie Guerrero.



Also, I would also like to encourage all of you who had contact with Eddie Guerrero to visit WWE.Com and post a message to The Guerrero Family. I have included a link to the message board that we have set up for that purpose. It is:



https://secure.wwe.com/forms/contact/eddie/



Also, if you have any pictures of Eddie Guerrero with you and your cars, please email or send a copy of them to me as we would like to post them on our website as part of our on going tribute to Eddie Guerrero. Please do not send original pictures as I can not promise that they will get returned.



Once again, thank you all for all the help that you have provided to us and to Eddie Guerrero in the past. It is truly appreciated.



Viva La Raza!!!

Steve Rubin
World Wrestling Entertainment, Inc.
Senior Associate Producer
[email protected]
www.wwe.com


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Damn, I just saw him Friday night on TV with one of my brothers' car and thought to myself of how good it felt to see a bit acceptance for lowriding in that form of media; Thanks Eddie...............Descansa En Paz !!!


----------



## DirtySouthRadioWDSR (Dec 4, 2002)

SAD SAD SAD.....R.I.P


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

my condolences to eddies family,may he rest in peace,he was an avid fan of lowriders yeah as he also brought it to tv and got the lifestyle more publicity in showin his love for lows,


----------



## New Empire Prez. (Oct 19, 2005)

I would like to say these few words. I really feel that the lord knows what he does and fulfills your deepest wish and that's to be at peace with yourself and with your own life. I sincerely write this due to it being what it is, that I feel. I would like to send my deepest prayer and thoughts to his family because he will be missed but not forgotten. Peace Eddie I"ll see you up there.


----------



## igsrx91i (Jul 11, 2005)

daymn jus finished watching the tribute show...RIP Eddie...keep hittin dem switches up there... :angel:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:tears:R.I.P HOMIE</span> :tears:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i watched it last night and it was very touching..rip eddie :angel:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Sad to hear this .. I just found out about this. Rest in peace.


----------



## 62belair (Aug 15, 2002)

Rest in Peace Eddie. Very sad!  :tears: ........ :angel:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

You will be missed


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

damn thats sad to hear. i jusT found out too  R.I.P


----------



## BLVD SWANGIN (Aug 10, 2002)

Me and Eddie


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

I was shocked to here of this terrible loss, my son and I are huge fans of Eddie. He will be truely missed. I think we all know he is in a far better place now, and he will be looking down from above. Our condolences go out to the Guerrero Family.


----------



## parsonsd33 (Feb 3, 2005)

R.I.P eddie
Much love


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

this was when we took tizzles car so he could drive it in got to kick it with him cool dude R.I.P. homie


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED LOW RIDER MAGAZINE STILL HAS BACK ISSUES OF THE FEB. 04 ISSUE WITH EDDIE ON THE FRONT COVER. I ORDERED A FEW YESTERDAY.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

just a note - the blue rims on the 64 last night were from Keith


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE YOU PUT LOWRIDING ON THE MAP BY BRING OUT SOME BAD ASS LOWRIDERS FROM ALL OVER!!! WE WILL KEEP LATINO HEAT ALIVE IN THE LOWRIDING WORLD!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

EDDIE REPRESNTED ALL OF US WITH IS VIVA LA RAZA AND THE LOWRIDERS
THAT HE HAD AT EVERY MATCH. THANKS EDDIE FOR ALL YOU DID FOR EVERYONE
YOU PUT ALOT OF SMILES ON EVERYONES FACE ALL OVER THE WORLD, YOUR THE MAN EDDIE AND WE ALL MISS YOU. THANKS FOR THE MEMORIES YOU WILL NEVER BE FORGOTTEN, 

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY 
:angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## maddy (Mar 19, 2003)

how do u say good bye to an idle,like eddie. who put lo lo's on the tv everyweek.gave us lo lo owners something to be proud of...
thank u and may god bless your familia and give them the courage to move on..
r.i.p. cardnal


----------



## OGPLAYER (Jul 8, 2005)

[attachmentid=350940]

WE WILL MISS YOU EDDIE...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD SWANGIN_@Nov 15 2005, 07:54 AM~4208731
> *Me and Eddie
> *


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i got to catch raw last night and i was very sad......made me tear up a bit...I loved Eddie......Lie, cheat, steal hahahaha funny shit.....well my heart goes out 1 more time RIP homie
one luv 
lethaljoe


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

anyone record raw last night, i'd like a copy


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

man i wish i would have but i heard that they were gonna do another tribute on smackdown.....watch that one.....


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

:angel: We will miss you :tears:


----------



## 81low (Apr 23, 2005)

R.I.P homie you will be missed keep hittin the switches in heaven bro! :angel:


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

R.I.P Eddie, you will be greatly missed but never forgotten!!!!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

rip :angel: :angel:


----------



## aztecdiva46 (Aug 23, 2005)

He would always be in our hearts. R.I.P :angel: :angel:


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

AS A HUGE FAN MAY EDDIE R.I.P AND KEEP THOSE LOLOWS BOUNCING. MAY GOD BE WITH YOU MUCH LOVE SLEEPYG AZ..,


----------



## sleepyg602 (Jun 1, 2005)

AS A HUGE FAN MAY EDDIE R.I.P AND KEEP THOSE LOLOWS BOUNCING. MAY GOD BE WITH YOU MUCH LOVE SLEEPYG AZ.. :angel:


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

R.I.P. Eddie Guerrero 1967-2005

Taste of Latin CC

81' Lincoln "Latino Heat"


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

R.I.P.


----------



## 4pumpcoupe (Feb 24, 2005)

he drove my cadillac this past march,R.I.P.


----------



## IMPALA JOHN (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpcoupe_@Nov 16 2005, 06:28 PM~4220041
> *he drove my cadillac this past march,R.I.P.
> *


I remember that. It was on St. Patrick's Day.

R.I.P. EDDIE :tears: :angel:


----------



## low C (Jun 15, 2005)

RIP


----------



## deesta (Sep 15, 2003)

DAM! THAT'S FUCCED UP, R.I.P.!


----------



## LATHUG (Oct 3, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

DAMN I USED TO SEE HIM WRESTLE IN TJ WAY BACK IN THE DAY AND HE WAS JUST MAKING IT BIG 



* RIP*


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Good poster
http://www.wwe.com/shows/smackdown/signs/


----------



## LoCompanyMag (Jul 27, 2002)

LoCompany will missyou EDDIE

He was a real cool person I got a chance to meet him earlier this year. He looked like he was tired but kept up for his fans. RIP 
Here is a picture of me (Carlos) and Eddie


----------



## 1 sic 86 (Jun 30, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE AND TANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## mikejones4life (Nov 10, 2005)

R.I.P EDDIE :tears: :angel:


----------



## suavecitoone (Mar 9, 2005)

all our respects goes out to hus familia may he rest in peace from suavecito car club in tucson.


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

I got a chance to meet him once when I brought my cousins 64 to the St. Louis Smack Down Tour last year. He seemed pretty cool and so was his whole staff. I'll post some photos later.


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

Eddie Guerrero... A husband, a father, a friend to many, a wrestling legend and to the lowriding community... THE MAN!!! The Man who put lowriders on tv, showed corporate america that lowriders are also a positive hobby/sport, brought razas all over the world together for this and I'm sure the rest of the lowriding community would agree with me in saying, "Gracias Eddie!" 

Reading this forum has really touched me and I'm sure I'm not alone. It's touched many people of all razas!

To the Guerrero family from my family and the rest of the lowriding community our hearts and prayers are with you!


RIP EDDIE GUERRERO


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P. Roll in Peace....From Minneapolis.......


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

R.I.P. Roll in Peace....From Minneapolis.......


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

OLD TOPIC BUT U CAN NEVA 4GOT DA HOMIES,,,RIP EDDIE


----------

